# Myrtle Beach Herf???



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone wanna herf this coming week in Myrtle beach? The wife and I will be down there Friday-Wednesday. I'd say the only day we can't make it is Sunday.. Shoot me a PM.

John


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Me, Me, I do!

I can hide in your carry on.


----------

